
As the Jeffrey Epstein Case Grows More Grotesque, NYC and DC Brace for Impact - yasp
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/07/jeffrey-epstein-case-grows-more-grotesque
======
RickJWagner
How did this article miss name-dropping George Stephanapolis? I've read his
name elsewhere associated with Epstein.

~~~
yasp
Also absent, Ehud Barak.

------
reilly3000
It sounds like SFO needs to brace for impact as well...

